# What's it Worth: The Lovell Diamond Edition



## Danimal (Aug 25, 2013)

I picked this up a couple years ago and fixed it up to be a nice rider. Original paint Lovell Diamond made by Iver Johnson. Had 28" clad wheels with singletubes but I laced the original hubs to a pair of Velocity hoops and installed modern 700C tires (still have original hoops and spokes). Speaking of hubs, rear is a ND Model DD 2 speed. Original owners initials on the top tube in the same font and color as the Lovell Diamond brand. Was this a factory option of some sort? Never seen another like it, but it's too perfect to be a free hand add on. The pump and bell I added. I also have the correct drop stand and clip, but bought them after I took these pics. And FYI, the left hand side of the seat is a little damaged.

I'm curious where you guys would value this bike as it sits?


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 25, 2013)

I would say $800 plus.


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 25, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 25, 2013)

That bike is fantastic! Do you know the serial number?


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 25, 2013)

What brand of tires are those and where did you get them?


----------



## Danimal (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the positive comments guys. 

The serial number is: 553564

I don't remember the brand of tires. I bought them online from one of the big bike supply places. They were just generic ones, nothing expensive. I'll check tonight and see how they are marked.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2013)

Great survivor!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 26, 2013)

Danimal, man what a beautiful survivor!!!!!!!!Great job fixing it up & getting it back on the road.  Love the paint & head badge.  Very cool chainring too.  Issue you have with worth is it's a camelback & to me these never get the respect or command the price they deserve in my opinion.  I'm with Dave on the $800+ because it is so nice & it's rideable.  I know because I have a 1930 Hartford camelback that I think is amazing.  Sunk a ton of money in it getting it back on the road just because I love it but I could never recoup my investment selling it whole.  Let me say it again, your Lovell is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Danimal (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. I love the bike no matter the value. It sadly would probably bring more parted out but I can promise you that will never happen to this bike. I have a lot of time and money into it and it's worth it to me. 

About the tires, they are Specialized Hemisphere 700C. Apparently not made any longer.


----------

